# 4 Hanbury Smith Kissingen mineral water COLOR



## mrbottles (Sep 3, 2011)

These have my heart beating.  Three are exceptional colors two are out of this world and one is electric vaseline green.  Bottles don;t come that color.  Picture is nothing...  Will take a daylight picture and post tomorrow.  

 Any idea?  are these good?

 Steven


----------



## suzanne (Sep 4, 2011)

Of course they are good.


----------



## mrbottles (Sep 4, 2011)

here they are in the sun...


----------



## NCdigger5 (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW.  Those are great.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 Wonderful line up mineral waters, sir. Dr. Smith had some very colorful bottles. Quite a story, too.






 This is the semi Joe Friday version:

 "Samuel Hanbury Smith, M.D.

 SMITH, SAMUEL HANBURY, New York, was born at Willenhall, Staffordshire, England, Feb. 15th, 1810. In 1831, after at hree years' course, lie was graduated M. D. from University coll., London, taking honors in class of nature and treatment of disease; during the ensuing summer and fall was a student at Angers, France, under Billard, and shortly thereafter established himself in Stockholm, where in 1S34, at the request of the renowned Prof. Berzelius, lie accepted the position of senior phys. to the Cholera hosp. during the great epidemic which afflicted that city dining that year. While residing in Stockholm he was a student in the Royal med. and chirurg. institute, and from that institution received in 1S40 the degree of chirurgio magislcr. When he determined to emigrate to the United States in 1847, m addition to being unanimously elected a fellow of the Swedish med. soc, of which he had been an active working member for several years, he was presented with a certificate of his graduation as master of surgery from the Royal medico-chirurg. institute of Stockholm, and of his membership in the Royal coll. of health. This certificate, which was signed by every member of the faculty of the institute, highly recommended him to the profession as a man, a scholar and a doctor. Some idea of the estimation in which he was held by the profession in Stockholm may be formed from the fact that Prof. Berzelius arose from a sick-bed to come down to the steamer to bid him farewell; while Prof. Retzius, as long as he lived, maintained an active correspondence with him, and published extracts from Dr. Smith's letters in Hygica, the organ of the med. soc. in Sweden.

 After arriving in the United States he practiced successively at Cincinnati, Columbus and Hamilton, Ohio, finally establishing himself in 1859 in New York. During the past fifteen years he has been mainly occupied with the treatment of chronic disease with mineral waters. He is a fellow of the Swedish med. soc.; member of the Ohio State med. soc.; of the New York co. med. soc.; of the Medical Journal asso.; of the acad. of med.; of the acad. of natural sciences; of the public health asso.; of the Am. public health assoc.; of the Am. med. asso., etc. He edited, rewriting much and supplying missing chapters, the second (posthumous) volume of "Drake's Diseases of the Interior Valley of North America," contributed to the New York Medical Times ten papers upon " Mineral Waters," and to the Transactions of the Swcdi-h med soc. an essay (in the Swedish language) upon " Laryngismus Stridulus in Hygila." In 1849 he served as health officer of Cincinnati ; was for some years prof, of the theory and practice of medicine in Starling mcil. coll., and in 1850-51-52 was superintendent of the Ohio State lunatic asylum. He married (1) June 8th, 1840, Emilie Berg, of Stockholm; and (2) March 30th, 1S70, A. E. Victoria Starr, of New York."

 Jenny Lind, the "Swedish Nightingale" bankrolled him, to the tune of $3500, some time in the latter 1850's to begin his Mineral Water manufactury.






 You can read more of the Hanbury Smith Story Here.

 Here's an aqua variant that went off @ electronic auction.

 These 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 are from the Manhattan Well Diggers Gallery. They're identified as "KISSINGEN WATER /  HANBURY SMITH   (c. 1860) and "VICHY WATER / HANBURY SMITH  (c. 1875) respectively.






 "Hanbury Smith Mineral Waters  - This NY manufacturer of mineral waters had an amazing array of colored bottles as you can see on the right. The 1/2 pint & pint on the left are embossed â€œHanbury Smith / Mineral Waterâ€ written horizontally while the 2 pints on the right have â€œVichy Water / Hanbury Smith / N.Y.â€ embossed sideways. The colors, L-R, are green, olive green, apple green and teal blue. A really pretty group of New York mineral waters.  $320.00 with free shipping." From.


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice!  They run from around 50 - 150+ for the more common colors, which are pretty much all the greens...


----------



## mrbottles (Sep 5, 2011)

Surface once, 

 Incredible information.  Once again you are an asset to all of collecting.  I have to say the light green one I have just canâ€™t be a $100 bottle.  It might set off a Geiger counter.  

 Tigue thanks for the info that green is not common.  I looked at every Kissening bottle i could find that is off the chart.  For all bottles from anywhere it is off the chart.  I will list it on eBay.  $150?  Break it into pieces and make beads out of it.  The 1500 beads will sell to flower children for $3 apiece.  The color is not natural.  

 Going to turn off the lights and see if it glows in the dark too.

 You people ROCK!

 Steven


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 5, 2011)

It is a sick color, I've seen the Vichy water in a very similar color.  One of our members had an insane run on those, and another had a pretty good run going too.  I have seen either on here for a little bit though...

 If you want to list it on eBay start it at 99 cents with no reserve... It's the absolute best way to sell a bottle on eBay... Consider a tumble too...  I'd guess it come around what you want uncleaned though, 100+... just a guess though, I'm not really sure


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 Thanks for the kind words. There's a tad bit more from Rick's Bottle Room:






 " Here's an example of the colors of the Vichy Water colors by Hanbury Smith. The teal one also comes much darker. I havent gotten one yet. The Olive green on the left, looks like it just missed being pontiled. One of the earlier ones.






 Here's an example of the different embossings on the Hanbury Smith Half Pints. These were also made in Pints.






 By Hanbury Smith, M.D. (The Medical Record, Nov. 1, 1869.)     

  At a meeting of the New York Academy of Medicine, held Sept. 16th, 1869, Dr. Hanbury Smith read a paper on mineral waters as therapeutic agents. After defining mineral waters as "more or less dilate aqueous solutions, flowing from natural springs, or reached by excavation or boring, and possessed of undeniable medicinal powers," he directed attention to the important part played by the temperature and volume of the solvent water, not forgetting the therapeutic value of the only important gaseous impregnationsâ€”carbonic acid and sulphuretted hydrogen. From want of time to treat of them, the so-called alum, bitter, and ferruginous waters were passed over, and might perhaps with propriety be regarded as convenient and varied forms of astringents, laxatives, and tonics, forming a transition series between ordinary medicines and the mineral waters proper. The minerals present in these were next described, and it was shown that all the important ones are exactly those "either forming integral parts of our bodies, or whose presence is  absolutely necessary to the accomplishment of the vital processes," certainly a most remarkable coincidence."






 "The Hanbury on the left is hands down my favorite. I got it at the Baltimore Show a few years ago, and have never seen another anywhere near this coloration. The orange swirl around the body is great."


----------



## botlenut (Sep 5, 2011)

I see you found pics of my Half Pint Collection on my freinds site. I thought I would add a few more from my Pictures. This first one is of most of my Hanbury Smith Half Pints. I dont really follow the Pints too closely, but I do have a nice deep Teal Vichy Water.


----------



## botlenut (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry about that giant picture. Hopefully this one will be more to size. This is all of my Half Pints, including a couple other Proprietors.


----------



## botlenut (Sep 5, 2011)

Close Up of a couple.


----------



## botlenut (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the Emerald Green Bolen & Waack, Mineral Spring Water above is one of my rarest. Here's a picture of my teal Hanbury Smith Vichy Water Pint with N.Y. embossed. I think the ones with N.Y. are a little more elusive.


----------



## botlenut (Sep 5, 2011)

Close up of the embossing.


----------

